# Boneless/Skinless Chicken Recipe



## john a (Dec 10, 2007)

*This is one of my favorite boneless/skinless recipes. Start by frying up some bacon, while that’s frying chop up some green pepper, red pepper, scallions, and tomato.*


*




*


*



*


*Brown a couple of chicken breasts*


*



*


*Top with the chopped veggies*


*



*


*Add some cheese; I used a mixture of Monterrey Jack & Sharp Cheddar*


*



*


*Some bacon*


*



*


*Some more cheese and cover to melt*


*



*


*And dinner is ready*


*



*


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 10, 2007)

Yum that looks great! 
MMM pepper jack would be good....


----------



## Barb L. (Dec 10, 2007)

That looks awesome, DH would love it, thanks for sharing - love your pics.  Yum !!


----------



## Bilby (Dec 10, 2007)

A bit of a twist on a parmigiana!  Looks good.


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 10, 2007)

Steak & Ale has a dish similar to that called Smothered Chicken.  Swap out the bell pepper medley with sauteed mushrooms.  I'll have to try your recipe this week.


----------



## Bacardi (Dec 25, 2007)

This isn't directed at the OP, but a potential novice looking to make this recipe.  If you are going use a non-stick pan, don't heat it over medium as it will create a toxic gas.  It's fine to BROWN the chicken over medium heat, it's not ok to SEAR the chicken over high heat using that pan.  You should use a non-coated pan for a sear.


----------



## Robo410 (Dec 25, 2007)

looks real good.


----------



## ocgirlie (Jan 2, 2008)

Yummy! Looks good. I want to try this but will need to go to the store first. Thanks for sharing.


----------

